# Konflikt beim Pakete Updaten

## alexander_ro

Hi Mädels ... Jungs ...  :Smile: 

Ich habe jetzt auf einem meiner Server das Debian durch Gentoo amd64 (Hardened) ersetzt. Beim updaten der installierten Pakete hatte ich eine ganze reihe von konflikten von denen ich die meisten lösen konnte. Nur bei dem folgenden komme ich nicht weiter. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch erklären wie ich das auflösen kann?

```

hulk / # emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ~] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101 [5.9-r5] USE="unicode -gpm -tinfo" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] <sys-libs/ncurses-6:0 ("<sys-libs/ncurses-6:0" is blocking sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 required by (app-shells/bash-4.3_p39:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 required by (sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2 required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.9-r1:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 required by (sys-apps/texinfo-5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:5/5= required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.17:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7[unicode?] (>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7[unicode]) required by (sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r5 required by (sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2 required by (sys-apps/less-478:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7 required by (sys-process/psmisc-22.21-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses required by (app-admin/eselect-1.4.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses required by (sys-devel/gettext-0.19.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2 required by (sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2 required by (sys-kernel/hardened-sources-4.1.6:4.1.6/4.1.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2 required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.1:3.4/3.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 required by (app-editors/vim-7.4.769:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses:0 required by @selected

    sys-libs/ncurses:0= required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.17:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:0= required by (app-emulation/qemu-2.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:0/5= required by (app-emulation/qemu-2.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Viele Grüße

Alexander

----------

## mv

Eigentlich sollte ncurses-5.9-r101 das Keyword "amd64" und nicht "~amd64" haben.

Kann es sein, dass Du in /etc/protage/package.accept_keywords einen entsprechenden Eintrag für ncurses hast? Dann entferne ihn.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja stimmt nur wie das da hin kommt weiss ich nicht.

```

# required by sys-apps/openrc-0.17::gentoo

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101 ~amd64

```

[Edit]

Danke für die Hilfe wenn man das löscht dann funktioniert es ...  :Smile: 

[/Edit]

----------

## toralf

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ja stimmt nur wie das da hin kommt weiss ich nicht.

 Weil Du evtl. 

```
--autounmask --autounmask-unrestricted-atoms --autounmask-write
```

in make.conf und einmal zu viel mit "Yes" geantwortet hast ?  :Wink: 

----------

## alexander_ro

Gut möglich aber in der make.conf habe ich es nicht. Ich glaube der hat das mal als Lösungsmöglichkeit vorgeschlagen und dann habe ich es als Parameter benutzt. Aber warum macht der dann das ~amd64 wenn es falsch ist?

----------

